# Horde installieren



## Seelax (29. Dezember 2006)

Hi,

ich habe mir die Horde Webmail Edition 1.0 rc2 runter geladen und möchte es auf meinem Webspace installieren. Leider habe ich keine wesentlichen PHP bzw, mySQL Kenntnisse. Auf dem Server läuft Debian Linux, ich habe eine Endbenutzerzugang bei Confixx und habe daher auf keinen Zugriff auf die Konsole. Nun wollte ich die scripts/setup.php ausführen, doch es erschien folgende Fehlermeldung: Must be run from the command line.

Was kann ich tun?

Schon mal Danke im Voraus.

MfG Seelax


----------



## Dr Dau (29. Dezember 2006)

Hallo!


Seelax hat gesagt.:


> Nun wollte ich die scripts/setup.php ausführen.....


Da scheinst Du wohl etwas verkehrt zu machen.....





			
				der Horde Doku hat gesagt.:
			
		

> 3. Extract tarball:
> cd /usr/local/apache/htdocs
> tar zxvf /path/to/horde-webmail-x.y.z.tar.gz
> mv horde-webmail-x.y.z horde
> ...


Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## Seelax (29. Dezember 2006)

hi

ich habe vergessen zu sagen, dass ich die Dateien vorher extrahiert und auf den Server geladen habe

MfG


----------



## Dr Dau (29. Dezember 2006)

Das sollte keine Rolle spielen.
Aber hast Du die setup.php auch vor dem Upload konfiguriert?


----------



## Seelax (29. Dezember 2006)

jetzt check ich gar nichts mehr... wie muss ich die den konfigurieren?
soll ich irgendwelche angaben in der Datei ändern oder wie?


----------



## Dr Dau (29. Dezember 2006)

Nein..... da habe ich mich wohl von dem "Configure" fehlleiten lassen.
Die setup.php muss tatsächlich von der Konsole aus ausgeführt werden.
Da Du darauf aber ja keinen Zugriff hast, sieht es schlecht aus.
Ausserdem sagt Dir die test.php ob der Server alles nötige schon installiert hat, um Horde überhaupt nutzen zu können.
Wenn nicht, dann musst Du die entsprechenden Programme installieren oder ggf. sogar kompilieren..... Du brauchst also Zugriff als Root.


----------



## Seelax (29. Dezember 2006)

Man das kann doch nicht wahr sein! Gibt es denn keinen gescheiten Webmailer der POP3 unterstützt Gibt es vllt. eine Möglichkeit die Setup.php so zu verändern, dass man sie so ausführen kann?

Also hier das Ergebnis der test.php:

```
Horde Version

    * Horde: 3.1.3

Horde Applications

    * Horde: 3.1.3
    * Imp: H3 (4.1.3) (run Imp tests)
    * Ingo: H3 (1.1.2) (run Ingo tests)
    * Kronolith: H3 (2.1.3)
    * Mnemo: H3 (2.1.1)
    * Nag: H3 (2.1.2)
    * Turba: H3 (2.1.3) (run Turba tests)

PHP Version

    * View phpinfo() screen
    * View loaded extensions
    * PHP Version: 4.3.10-18
    * PHP Major Version: 4.3
    * PHP Minor Version: 10
    * PHP Subminor Version: 18
    * PHP Version Classification: release
    * You are running a supported version of PHP.

PHP Module Capabilities

    * Ctype Support: Yes
    * DOM XML Support: Yes
    * FTP Support: Yes
    * GD Support: Yes
    * Gettext Support: Yes
    * Iconv Support: Yes
    * IMAP Support: Yes
    * LDAP Support: No
    * Mbstring Support: Yes
    * Mcrypt Support: No
      Mcrypt is a general-purpose cryptography library which is broader and significantly more efficient (FASTER!) than PHP's own cryptographic code and will provider faster logins.
    * MIME Magic Support (fileinfo): No
      The fileinfo PECL module or the mime_magic PHP extension (see below) will most likely provide faster MIME Magic lookups than the built-in Horde PHP magic code. See horde/docs/INSTALL for information on how to install PECL/PHP extensions.
    * memcached Support (memcache): No
      The memcache PECL module is needed only if you are using the memcached SessionHandler. See horde/docs/INSTALL for information on how to install PECL/PHP extensions.
    * MIME Magic Support (mime_magic): Yes
    * MySQL Support: Yes
    * OpenSSL Support: Yes
    * PostgreSQL Support: No
    * Session Support: Yes
    * XML Support: Yes
    * Zlib Support: Yes

Miscellaneous PHP Settings

    * magic_quotes_runtime disabled: Yes
    * memory_limit disabled: No
      If PHP's internal memory limit is turned on and if not set high enough Horde will not be able to handle large data items (e.g. large mail attachments in IMP). If possible, you should disable the PHP memory limit by recompiling PHP without the "--enable-memory-limit" flag. If this is not possible, then you should set the value of memory_limit in php.ini to a sufficiently high value (Current value of memory_limit: 32M).
    * safe_mode disabled: Yes
    * session.use_trans_sid disabled: Yes
    * session.auto_start disabled: Yes

File Uploads

    * file_uploads enabled: Yes
    * upload_max_filesize: 8M
    * post_max_size: 8M

Required Horde Configuration Files

    * config/conf.php: No
      The file config/conf.php appears to be missing. You probably just forgot to copy config/conf.php.dist over. While you do that, take a look at the settings and make sure they are appropriate for your site.
    * config/mime_drivers.php: Yes
    * config/nls.php: Yes
    * config/prefs.php: Yes
    * config/registry.php: Yes

PHP Sessions

    * Session counter: 1
    * To unregister the session: click here

PEAR

    * PEAR Search Path (PHP's include_path):  /var/www/web292/html/horde/lib:/var/www/web292/html/horde/lib/../pear
    * PEAR: Yes
    * Recent PEAR: Yes
    * Mail: Yes
    * Mail_Mime: Yes
    * Log: Yes
    * DB: Yes
    * Net_Socket: Yes
    * Date: Yes
    * Auth_SASL: Yes
    * HTTP_Request: Yes
    * File: Yes
    * Net_SMTP: Yes
    * Services_Weather: Yes
    * Cache: Yes
    * XML_Serializer: Yes
```


----------

